# Anniversary of my first today Jan 17



## satchmo (Jan 17, 2017)

I post this every year. This may not seem like much to anybody nowadays , but it was and is one of the most important days of my life. I shot my first deer ever January 17, 1981. The rut was wide open, but the only qualifications a deer needed was to have no spots. 42 pound Jennings model T, swedged aluminum arrows. I got the camo for Christmas and sure wish I had it still, I think I'd frame that shirt if I did. I never got to hunt with a gun until we moved to Georgia a couple of years later. And that's blood on my face which I was glad to finally get. I admit that I was very jealous of all my school buddies with their shotguns and dog boxes, and bucks. Until my deer hit the ground. The Enterprise Ledger, Dothan Eagle, and Army times all came by to get my picture and my story, thus ending my jealousy. I still have my heart pounding out of my chest on every deer I see. And still every deer means just as much to me.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 17, 2017)

That's awesome!  Great memory


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jan 17, 2017)

That's cool picture, I shot my first one in 1982, Browning nomad wood riser compound, it looked like a recurve with wheels, Yes those were the days.


----------



## uturn (Jan 17, 2017)

Ingrained in your sole...good stuff there!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 17, 2017)

Life's memories are awesome. Congrats, and wishing you more.


My first was around 1975, and still remember it like it was yesterday. Thanks for bringing that back...


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 17, 2017)

Awesome Satch!!!!!!!


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 17, 2017)

Man that's a great picture/memory!


----------



## kevincox (Jan 17, 2017)

Awesome. My first came on Dec 4, 1979 in Washington County. The feeling of watching your first still fall is priceless. Mine was a spike but it was a 170 in my mind.LoL


----------



## rutnbuk (Jan 17, 2017)

THAT IS AWESOME! Made me think of my first with a bow- not quite as big as yours- lol- but boy I was proud.  I remember driving as fast as I could to the nearest pay phone to call my dad and simply say "I finally did it"! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## satchmo (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks so much for the nice replies folks. It makes me get so nostalgic everytime. I am headed down next week to hunt southeast Alabama on a buddies place in Dale county( same county I killed my first nine deer with, same bow, same set up ,except I switched over to Bodkin Broadheads after my second season. I was in the SEAL archery club when I was a kid and went to every meeting on Ft Rucker, every Tuesday night. I was the beer fetcher, floor sweeper, etc.. No kids except me. The guys would pick me up from my house and drop me off. Took me under their wing and taught me so much. I really wish we had more of a mentoring minded youth today. So much is learned through TV and and the Internet . Instead of real guys showing these younger guys around , especially bow hunting. But it's not just in hunting, some kids now act like they know everything about everything and are near impossible to teach,really unwilling to listen truthfully . We've got some fine young people on here, but we've also got some entitled brats too. I keep learning all the time, every season and thank God that we have a little family here to share our stories, good and bad. Again , I just really want to thank you folks here for making a very special day in my life, very special. I'd love to see everybody's first deer if you can find a picture. Maybe a little story to go with it.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 19, 2017)

Very cool! So thankful for these memories!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 19, 2017)

That's awesome!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 19, 2017)

Good stuff Satch. Glad you kept the pic


----------



## oops1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 19, 2017)

Awesome.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jan 19, 2017)

Great thread,and I love the old school picture. Great stuff indeed


----------



## Rob (Jan 30, 2017)

Great post - love seeing the nostalgic pics.


----------

